# Requesting Help with Rob Cosman Style Wood Hinge Box



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

I am trying to figure out what the process is for making a Rob Cosman style wood hinge box like he shows in the first part of this video.






So far, about all I know is he uses and sells a special dowel drilling jig to accomplish part of this. I can't figure out where the round drilled dowel goes, and how it fits into the larger hinge picture. I also wonder if this type of hinge could be used on a box with a lip and inner liner like the test humidor build I did here:

http://lumberjocks.com/Sigung/blog/39656

I've looked at all the videos I can find from him and others, and just can't seem to wrap my head around how this is done, so if anyone could help me understand this, I would be very appreciative.

Thanks for your time,
Jerry


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

the top of the back of the box is grooved as is the back of the lid…the dowels are then glued in a sequence…I have the complete video clip but it is 3 GB so I dont know how I could send that large a file.
I have the dowel jig and if I had seen it before buying, I could have made my own on the lathe


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

I think I get it Randy, but I'm still a little confused about one thing. The hinges he makes in his video look like they are square. Does it just look that way because the dowels are buried exactly half way into the grooves between the lid and the top of the lower half of the box?


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

dont know if this works, I tried taking snapshots from my video clip


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

It just looks that way because he trims the entire back of the box, so it creates a flat side on the dowels level with the surface. Just don't trim it back past the pivot point of the dowel. I agree with Randy, you don't need that special tool, although I bought one after I made his hinge.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

OK Guys. Thank you VERY much. I really do appreciate all the help and the pictures. I'm going to go out and ruin some wood now…


----------

